# T and Wii march 07 jan 09



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

she had a respitory infection but was on baytril, seemed to be turning around and i woke up today she can barely move around can see her straining to even lift her head  :'(.  I cannot get her to a vet to be put to sleep but I would if I could.  Shes sitting on my lap right now.  I suspect she is going to die there soon  :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(.

yesterday she was up running around and everything like normal though.  Can it get this bad this sudden!?!?!?

she died in my lap at 9:36am.  :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(

I am truly worried about her sister though, how is she going to handle being alone now?


----------



## kyle (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: T march 07 jan 09*

sorry to hear about this. it's always sad to lose a friend. :'(


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

*Re: T march 07 jan 09*

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: T march 07 jan 09*

Illness can take them so fast sometimes. Keep us updated on how her sister is handling her passing.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: T march 07 jan 09*

Is her sister very old? Would you consider younger companions for her?

I am sorry your little one passed from illness.


----------



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: T march 07 jan 09*

her sister just started to show the same symptoms not 30 minutes ago. She is having a terrible gasping attack. On my shoulder right now I am certain she is going to die soon as well.

They were both feeder rats and so their health wasn't ever gonna be good but still 19 months~?! thats SHORT. They were both showing improvements in their health with the baytril and I had even intended to go get Wii(her sister) some of the other kind to really kill of her Myco as best I could.


----------

